# Betws-y-coed



## moelfreligwy (Dec 28, 2017)

Wow extra large car park for motorhomes/campervans ! 
No restrictions on 1 bay 2 bays there isn’t any marked bays as such! 
The car park near the back of the National trust building 
£2:50 for 4 hrs or £5 for all day till midnight 
Not sure on if u can stay overnight? Sorry didn’t read the signage properly 
Congrats to Betws-y-coed for catering for motorhomes as it was rammed with them


----------



## rugbyreddragon (Dec 28, 2017)

moelfreligwy said:


> Wow extra large car park for motorhomes/campervans !
> No restrictions on 1 bay 2 bays there isn’t any marked bays as such!
> The car park near the back of the National trust building
> £2:50 for 4 hrs or £5 for all day till midnight
> ...



We have stayed there on a number of occasions and no issue with staying overnight.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Jun 6, 2018)

As predicted, the dreaded no overnight sign has appeared, another top location gone.  Overused and abused. Have not been here for ages but last time I was here there was about 10 - Park Authority prob had enough.  And the new breed numpty facebook sharing users who are clueless setting up their awnings chairs and bbq.


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 6, 2018)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> As predicted, the dreaded no overnight sign has appeared, another top location gone.  Overused and abused. Have not been here for ages but last time I was here there was about 10 - Park Authority prob had enough.  Ad the new breed numpty facebook sharing users who are clueless setting up their awnings chairs and bbq.


Are you. Saying that betwsy coed now. Has no overnight signs ,


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Jun 7, 2018)

yes 2 large white signs one on a pole and one on a tree saying no overnight stays or something like that for motorhomes, campervans and tents. New signs.  Shame.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks for the information. I have removed this spot from the POIs ...


----------



## alcam (Jun 7, 2018)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> yes 2 large white signs one on a pole and one on a tree saying no overnight stays or something like that for motorhomes, campervans and tents. New signs.  Shame.



As we all know there are different 'kinds' of sign . I know any sign at all and many won't go near , free country .
Personally if it's not a legal sign I have no problems parking up .
If people see signs , and can be bothered , please take a picture


----------



## mistericeman (Jun 7, 2018)

Doesn't surprise me.... 
Same has gone on at Llandonna beach...apparently 


Ignore them and barriers will likely be next


----------



## alcam (Jun 7, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Doesn't surprise me....
> Same has gone on at Llandonna beach...apparently View attachment 64157
> 
> Ignore them and barriers will likely be next



I don't agree many of these signs are put there to deter people . Obviously it works with a lot of people . Therefore the sign has been successful . It won't stop everybody as , in many cases , the signs are legally meaningless .


----------



## mistericeman (Jun 7, 2018)

alcam said:


> I don't agree many of these signs are put there to deter people . Obviously it works with a lot of people . Therefore the sign has been successful . It won't stop everybody as , in many cases , the signs are legally meaningless .



Certainly one way of looking at things.... 
Another is that 'someone' doesn't want us there... 
So why push the point and give ourselves an even worse image?


----------



## Mul (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm sick of cars, bikes, lorries, buses, peddly bikes, tractors, MOTORHOMES, the lot passing my house on the road.

A NO ANYTHING sign (e.g. motorhomes) will be going up soon.

Despite it being an illegal unenforecable sign,  i presume some folks who don't want 2 bother the locals will keep away judging by some answers on here and similar off FB. Yeh, Result ????


----------



## mistericeman (Jun 7, 2018)

Mul said:


> I'm sick of cars, bikes, lorries, buses, peddly bikes, tractors, MOTORHOMES, the lot passing my house on the road.
> 
> A NO ANYTHING sign (e.g. motorhomes) will be going up soon.
> 
> Despite it being an illegal unenforecable sign,  i presume some folks who don't want 2 bother the locals will keep away judging by some answers on here and similar off FB. Yeh, Result ????



Happy to jog on if somewhere I have looked to stop has, a sign up (frankly if someone has, been arsed to drag a sign out and fixed it up anywhere I usually favour.... They must be serious) 

Maybe its just my outlook on life/attitude BUT I've never had a problem where I've stayed... Even when chatting to local folks I've bumped into??


----------



## alcam (Jun 7, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Certainly one way of looking at things....
> Another is that 'someone' doesn't want us there...
> So why push the point and give ourselves an even worse image?



Its not pushing a point . 'Someone' doesn't want you there ! Anybody can , and does , stick up a sign . It could be a disgruntled campsite owner , a local busybody who knows ? There was a guy somewhere in England going out at night to rectify misplaced apostrophes !
I'm merely saying if the sign has no legal standing why would you pay it any heed ? I'm not talking about parking in front of someone's grannies bungalow .
There are a few towns I visit fairly regularly which have large town centre car parks . These car parks are invariably empty at night , some have 'warning' notices about 'overnighting' etc . None have any legal standing . I am , therefore , not breaking the law and would be hard pushed to find anybody to annoy .
No way am I giving motorhomers a bad [or worse image] .


----------



## Kajay (Jul 11, 2018)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> As predicted, the dreaded no overnight sign has appeared, another top location gone.  Overused and abused. Have not been here for ages but last time I was here there was about 10 - Park Authority prob had enough.  And the new breed numpty facebook sharing users who are clueless setting up their awnings chairs and bbq.



You are right. We were there last Bank Holiday. There were Large motor homes setting out tables and chairs and cooking on barbecues. One was so big it took up three car park spaces. It’s a car park not a campsite. The signs went up a couple of weeks later. We left early in morning after having breakfast in cafe. The car park was filling up quickly with day trippers. There wasn’t much room for cars at end of car park due to the larger motor homes using more than one parking bay.


----------

